

How to succeed when you have no special skills - techaddict009
http://oliveremberton.com/2013/how-to-succeed-when-you-have-no-special-skills/

======
luxpir
Fair point. About to post something similar based on mediocrity in enough
domains, perhaps some specific expertise but mainly systems and persistence.
Some kind of self pep talk!

